# Does anyone leave a trickle charger on the battery in the winter?



## Charles L Bloss Jr

I have a JD 3120, and do not drive it a lot. It sits in the barn. In the winter the battery won't start it much of the time. The JD dealer sold me an automatic trickle charger to leave on it, when it is not being used. Does anyone else have this problem, and use this solution? Thanks.


----------



## pogobill

I use a battery charger/ maintainer now and again, but I do keep an eye on it and don't leave it on all winter unattended. I've had some luck with the small solar chargers. I usually fasten one to the front of my main tractor and have another tucked in the side of my 12 volt 8N. they seem to work.


----------



## Roofuss

Charles L Bloss Jr said:


> I have a JD 3120, and do not drive it a lot. It sits in the barn. In the winter the battery won't start it much of the time. The JD dealer sold me an automatic trickle charger to leave on it, when it is not being used. Does anyone else have this problem, and use this solution? Thanks.


Charles : My suggestion would be a Battery Tender { Amazon has them } that you hook up to your tractors battery, and keeps it charged while stored . I used one on my Harley motorcycles for many years, and now on my Craftsman riding mower in winter, never an issue. When good weather came, unhook it, and your good to go every time.


----------



## RC Wells

I use the NOCO Genius chargers hooked to 9 tractor batteries all winter long. Do the same for the Gators and lawn tractors. Also the motorhome engine batteries. Only unplug the chargers when I operate whatever they are connected to.


----------



## Charles L Bloss Jr

Ralph Blatterspiel said:


> Charles : My suggestion would be a Battery Tender { Amazon has them } that you hook up to your tractors battery, and keeps it charged while stored . I used one on my Harley motorcycles for many years, and now on my Craftsman riding mower in winter, never an issue. When good weather came, unhook it, and your good to go every time.


Thanks, that is essentially what I bought from JD.


----------



## Charles L Bloss Jr

RC Wells said:


> I use the NOCO Genius chargers hooked to 9 tractor batteries all winter long. Do the same for the Gators and lawn tractors. Also the motorhome engine batteries. Only unplug the chargers when I operate whatever they are connected to.


Thank you.


----------



## PJ161

All my tractors have battery maintainers hooked up to them 24/7 in the winter. A good one will not damage or overcharge a battery. This is what I use, 
Battery Minder. Haven't had a problem since. PJ


----------



## Roofuss

Battery tender. This is what I was referring to .....


----------



## Charles L Bloss Jr

Thanks a lot for the answers. What I bought with John Deere's name on it is the same as the various brands you use. Thanks a lot for the help, as this is my first trickle charger.


----------



## Hightech1953

Beware of the Battery Tender Brand . The voltage will creep up to as high as 15 volts and will cook your battery. I worked for a company that serviced the standby generators for cell towers. Any one that had a Battery Tender brand was removed and replaced with another brand. I kept and tested about 20 of them , all of them had this problem. All of them I checked were trashed.


----------



## pogobill

Most folks have great luck with battery charger / maintainers, myself included, but I personally feel uncomfortable leaving home with one of these hooked up and charging. A good "Maintainer" will sense low battery voltage, turn on, and charge appropriately, whereas trickle chargers usually apply a constant low voltage charge. A play on words perhaps, but read the fine print and choose wisely!


----------



## Roofuss

Hightech1953 said:


> Beware of the Battery Tender Brand . The voltage will creep up to as high as 15 volts and will cook your battery. I worked for a company that serviced the standby generators for cell towers. Any one that had a Battery Tender brand was removed and replaced with another brand. I kept and tested about 20 of them , all of them had this problem. All of them I checked were trashed.


Wow, first I had heard this. I do not leave it hooked up and unattended, though. Only while I'm in the shop, or garage . Have yet to use it on the tractor.


----------



## Barbarayocham

I use one on m guy JD 425

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## grnspot110

I used to use the Harbor Freight "float chargers" on my garden tractors. The ones I used in winter were plugged in all winter. Now I only have a 6V "Battery Butler" on the JD 40S, this was the only 6V I could find: https://www.ebay.com/itm/battery-bu...h=item3d41eeba87:g:MNcAAOSwGotWhpFU:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## Tom McBryde

I live in the Eastern Upper Peninsula of Michigan, and we do get our share of snow and cold weather. I use a battery charger 24/7. It does not overcharge the battery nor does it let the battery get below the level to get it to start. The trick to starting a diesel tractor is a strong battery. I also have a trickle charger on my Harley and lawn tractor through the winter. Never a problem with starting them ever since I started doing this.


----------



## aschwerin

Every couple months I top off all the lead acid batteries I own with an automatic charger, or if I run one low.
Nobody has mentioned starting fluid?


----------



## Oldmandone

Ralph Blatterspiel said:


> Battery tender. This is what I was referring to .....
> View attachment 43191


That's what I had for years, never had any problems.


----------



## Oldmandone

Used for years.


----------



## Daniel H. Grant

If you leave a charger or battery minder on you need to be diligent in checking the water level. Regarding starting fluid it is not recommended for use on diesels. It can damage the engine


----------



## bmaverick

grnspot110 said:


> I used to use the Harbor Freight ..


Same here. It does the job all winter. Best of all, it was under $10. The ONLY time you want to take off these devices from the battery(ies) is when the temps outside drop into the negative digits. A shed just can't stop a battery turning into a block of ice. And it's a no-no having that plugged in and on the battery.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

They also make battery heating blankets that go under the battery to keep them warm.



bmaverick said:


> Same here. It does the job all winter. Best of all, it was under $10. The ONLY time you want to take off these devices from the battery(ies) is when the temps outside drop into the negative digits. A shed just can't stop a battery turning into a block of ice. And it's a no-no having that plugged in and on the battery.


----------



## Daniel H. Grant

If you use a battery tender, Maintenance charger over the winter you need to keep an eye on the water/electrolyte level.


----------

